# New here



## Wade (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi All!

I'm new here! Although I've kept a variety of mantid species in the past, right now I have...zero mantids  , however I plan on aquiring some soon. I do keep a variety of other insects, arachnids and myriapods as well as some herps. I'm in Richmond, VA USA

Wade


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 31, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Deutschherper (Jul 31, 2007)

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Asa (Jul 31, 2007)

Hello!


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Black*Fox (Aug 5, 2007)

Don't wory about not having any mantids yet, just look around and I'm sure people will start offering you some.

I'm prety new here myself, and curently raising my first ever mantids. I will agree with many another here that will tell you that once you have one you will forever strive for two, and so on. They're great!


----------



## Rick (Aug 5, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome Wade, good to see you here!


----------

